# Hostage to the Devil (Malachi Martin)



## RamistThomist (May 9, 2018)

Given the recent discussions on demonization, I thought this review would be helpful. For several reasons. Martin is a remarkably skilled author. Negatively, one should see how exorcism should not be used. Jesus and the apostles simply tell the demon to "get out." Sometimes fasting is recommended. So we should clearly reject the whole Roman Catholic artifice around exorcisms, but we should not over-react and reject the supernatural altogether.

Helpful points

(1) Martin doesn’t call explicit attention to it, but 2 Cor. 10:3-5 speaks of intellectual warfare against strongholds, which refer, as many commentators believe, to demonic presences behind any idea opposed to the knowledge of God. Martin lists a number of ideas opposed to the knowledge of God:


Pantheistic identification of being and non-being (44).


Philosophical Romanticism (91ff, and later the evolutionary teachings of Teilhard de Chardin: all matter is transfused with consciousness, 148) ).


Cultural nihilism and failed responses (126).


Animism (evil presences; 134)

(2) Connection between demons and locales (138-139). Martin doesn’t mention anything like “territorial spirits,” but these pages concur with Dr Poythress’s own analysis.

(3) There appears to be a connection between belief-formation (or lack of) and demonic possession (146). Demons probably can’t get you to directly change beliefs (which is likely impossible, anyway; very few people can coherently embrace doxastic voluntarism), but with the case of Fr David we see indirect changes. 

Critical remarks

*Whether or not demons can “possess” someone, we have to remember that δαιμονίζομαι doesn’t meant that a demonic entity assumes complete, causal control over a subject. It is better translated “he has a demon,” which allows for a more fluid range of demonic interaction (ranging from external oppression in milder cases to “I am Zuul” in more extreme cases).

*If demons don’t like “holy stuff” (crucifixes, the Host, etc), then how was Fr Yves able to perform the sacraments, though Martin does mention that saying Mass was difficult for him (116).

Possible Suggestions

*Fr Yves’ proclamation of The New Being sounds a lot like Paul Tillich’s project (134). 

*In “The Rooster and the Tortoise” the possessed seems to engage in something like astral travel. However, in the exorcism the demon says it was a lie. Nonetheless, there is a back-story. MK-ULTRA programmers have been doing this for a while and those who have been delivered from such satanic programs do admit some form of “traveling” (or remote viewing) did in fact happen, though it was severely limited. Of course, in this case the demon could have been telling the simple truth: this particular individual did not travel. 

Evaluation:

This book is only for the most advanced reader. Martin is a brilliant writer and the book is not boring, but if you aren’t careful, it can become “numbing.” You see evil, plain and simple. The language can be graphic at times, so be warned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (May 9, 2018)

Read this book years ago during my RC days. I’m thankful for a solid Protestant take on it. Martin was a strange cat but the man could write.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 9, 2018)

ZackF said:


> Read this book years ago during my RC days. I’m thankful for a solid Protestant take on it. Martin was a strange cat but the man could write.



His novel _Windswept House _is great. It makes you wonder if the Luciferian Masses did take place during Vatican II


----------



## Dachaser (May 9, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Given the recent discussions on demonization, I thought this review would be helpful. For several reasons. Martin is a remarkably skilled author. Negatively, one should see how exorcism should not be used. Jesus and the apostles simply tell the demon to "get out." Sometimes fasting is recommended. So we should clearly reject the whole Roman Catholic artifice around exorcisms, but we should not over-react and reject the supernatural altogether.
> 
> Helpful points
> 
> ...


Was this the background to the Exorcist then?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 9, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> Was this the background to the Exorcist then?



No. It was published three years after. But there are similarities.


----------



## Dachaser (May 9, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> No. It was published three years after. But there are similarities.


The part about the Exorcist and many of those books and shows describing demonic activity to me that really grates is the time when it shows believers taking up sane of Jesus, and not much shown to be happening. In the scriptures, when either Jesus or one of His Apostles commanded the demon to go, it went out quickly/


----------

